# My Practical Lazy Cook Recipes For Building Muscle!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Find yourself short on time to cook a good meal? I know I do! Learn my “secret” recipes that are extremely quick and simple to make. I’ll give you my favorite muscle-building meals! If you’re like me, you sometimes find yourself short on time to cook yourself a good meal. And if you’re also like [...]

*Read More...*


----------

